# FS: Discus pairs



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Time to thin my stock again. Just click the pictures to view video:
Selling my Stendker flachen X snakeskin (male) and Blue Diamond (female) both are large about 6.5" proven pair

$550
Select grade leopards 6.3" not sure if pair but really nice shape $275 each or $500 for both


more to come !!!


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Those leopards have really nice round shape and size.
Flachen X snakeskin one of his favorite strain is up for sale?, wow some one grab that fish quick
Before he change his mind. 
Don't need luck to sale those fish, for those who have had seen Mello's discus. Will agree with me for sure.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

OMG, look at the pair of Leopard, so nice. The price is over my pocket, so i have to put this pair in my dream. Did they breed before?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

ndnhuy said:


> OMG, look at the pair of Leopard, so nice. The price is over my pocket, so i have to put this pair in my dream. Did they breed before?


The leopards no... But the blue pair are proven.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

MELLO said:


> The leopards no... But the blue pair are proven.


I have 2 little babies from that blue proven pair, they are awesome fish. Anyone interested in really top quality discus has to see this pair. They are really not that expensive if you do the math of getting 6 small fish plus water changes plus growing them out with good quality food for a couple to three years


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Someone better buy them before I'm tempted! You can't go wrong with mellos fish. Excellent health and care.

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sily1i


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Someone better buy them before I'm tempted! You can't go wrong with mellos fish. Excellent health and care.
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?sily1i


Go April Go :bigsmile:


----------



## Jondis21 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yahoo! Go April go.
We know how much you love blue fish!!!!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw these in person yesterday. They are BIG discus and excellent quality. This is a great opportunity for someone.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Just saw these in person yesterday. They are BIG discus and excellent quality. This is a great opportunity for someone.


Thanks for stopping by Rick! It was nice chatting with you yesterday.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

are the flachen x/blue diamond pair egg eaters? How would we get them to victoria?


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

mollyb said:


> are the flachen x/blue diamond pair egg eaters? How would we get them to victoria?


The blue pair had eaten eggs a couple of times yeah! Like any other proven pairs they tend to eat their eggs depending on their mood. I'll take a video of there offsprings later. I don't ship and would prefer buyers to check them out first before buying them. To avoid any problems.
Thanks!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Video of the juvies from the Blue pair


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

good enough, I understand pairs are very picky about the spawns they decide to raise, was just looking at the screen over the eggs. Won't be getting to Vancouver any time soon, good luck.


----------



## Junior D (Apr 7, 2012)

Very beautiful Discus, Mello! 

I know from personal experience as I've seen them and also have 4 growing fry from Mello's Blue Diamonds.....

Cheers,
JuniorD


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Junior D said:


> Very beautiful Discus, Mello!
> 
> I know from personal experience as I've seen them and also have 4 growing fry from Mello's Blue Diamonds.....
> 
> ...


Thanks Richard! Hope those BD's are doing good.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Just see these couples today, so big and beautiful. Bump to the top for Mello. Bad luck for me as i do not have enough money in my pocket now.


----------



## ndnhuy (Oct 16, 2011)

Junior D said:


> Very beautiful Discus, Mello!
> 
> I know from personal experience as I've seen them and also have 4 growing fry from Mello's Blue Diamonds.....
> 
> ...


You are so lucky Richard. I just see the parents today, so big and quality pair.

Tommy


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

1 leopard sold!!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

What! You split them? The male was sold? 
If Molly wants the pair. I will help you pack for shipping Mello. Sea plane. Vroooom. There in half an hour. 
Or...they could get stuck at my shop enroute . I have oxygen , shipping supplies...etc. 
If no one buys Mello...you know where to store them!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> What! You split them? The male was sold?
> If Molly wants the pair. I will help you pack for shipping Mello. Sea plane. Vroooom. There in half an hour.
> Or...they could get stuck at my shop enroute . I have oxygen , shipping supplies...etc.
> If no one buys Mello...you know where to store them!


April,
I wasn't sure if they were a pair. So I decided to split them. Probably both male. Not really in a rush to sell these guys yet. If I do I will surely let you know. Thanks for the offer on helping me ship too


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah keep them!


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Leopards Sold!!!


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Mmmm, Im not ready yet to take a plunge on going back to discus... But those Blues are awsome, ive seen them several times before. Somebody buy them before I got tempted.


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

crimper said:


> Mmmm, Im not ready yet to take a plunge on going back to discus... But those Blues are awsome, ive seen them several times before. Somebody buy them before I got tempted.


Thanks Lon! Don't worry when you're ready will work something out


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Now I'm ready, these lovely blue discus are mine now! :lol:


----------



## MELLO (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold!!!!!!!!!


----------

